# Looking for opinion on Ridgid compact



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guy's and gal's

Is the Ridgid seesnake compact good or junk?
I'm looking for a camera to handle smaller drains my Vu-Rite can't do
There is a company going under selling one black and white no location has distance counter. Very attractive price sorry guy's can't give up the goods on where this one is :whistling2:
If things fall in place I want it for myself for smaller lines


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the same camera except mine has the 512 Mhz transmitter. I realy like it and have used it in 6" lines before in a pinch, since it's my only camera. It works very well in 3" and smaller and does pretty good in 4".







Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I have the same camera except mine has the 512 Mhz transmitter. I realy like it and have used it in 6" lines before in a pinch, since it's my only camera. It works very well in 3" and smaller and does pretty good in 4".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul  
Any major issues with lighting and seeing images or pushing the push rod?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have no idea how old mine is. I bought it used about 4 years ago. It's definately not the brightest camera I've used but I can't say if it's because mine's old or if it's always been that way. The only problems I've ever had with it are 2. The cable that connects the monitor to the camera got funky and had to be replaced, about $110. Also the dimmer switch on the toolbox monitor is also used to turn on the location function and mine is intermitant. The dimmer works fine but when I turn it all the way to locate, sometimes it give me trouble. I'm assuming it's dirty and worst case is a new pot. This shouldn't apply to you since the one you're looking at doesn't have the locator.





Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool this looks like a good deal waiting for him to e-mail photos
if it's good I'll roll the dice on it. :thumbup:

He said his was less than 5 years old due to the area like mine don't think it seen much use


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Rod, I just realized mine must be the "mini". I always thought mine was the "compact" and the smallest one was the "mini". I think the camera head is the same, pushrod might be thinner than what I have. Also, mine's 200' and the smaller one is 100'.

This is what I have...

















Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok yes thats a bigger push rod I think.
The guy is asking $1,500 for it maybe a good deal if it's in good shape.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My only concern with the smallest one is the gauge of the pushrod. I used a Mytana camera that had a small camera rolled up in an inner reel, inside the large reel. The pushrod was soooooooo skinny (and maybe weaker than the Ridgid?) that it kinked inside the reel. I never used the smaller camera and when I went to use it, after probably a year of it just sitting there, it had kinks every 16"-18". It probably had 15 kinks in it. The camera and all the electronics were great but you couldn't push it in anything bigger than 1 1/4" pipe. I don't think this would be a problem with the Ridgid because I'm sure we'd have heard about it by now. Plus the reel is bigger on the Ridgid.





Paul


----------

